# INOX guns



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

Is EVERY part of the INOX model Beretta stainless, ie: all the screws springs,so that it can be safely kept on a boat lor periods of time?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Stainless barrel and slide (frame anodized to match color). Can have either black or stainless controls.


----------



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

*INOV vs BLUE*



cougartex said:


> Stainless barrel and slide (frame anodized to match color). Can have either black or stainless controls.


So, is it safe to "assume" that I would not have to take it apart every week to keep it from rusting if used on my boat (25' center console...a bit of salt now and then)
The .25 Model 20 Blue needed to be cleaned every time I carried it on the boat...it woud get a rust looking coating on the mags and inside.


----------

